# Special film show for LGBT families



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Hello! I haven't written here for ages but do read regularly. I'm a programmer at this year's London Lesbian and Gay Film Festival and wanted to give you advance notice of an event I am organising on SATURDAY APRIL 4th AT 12 NOON, BFI Southbank, Belvedere Road, SE1 8XT

We're showing three short films that are perfect for any aged kids (but aimed really at up to 8 years old) followed by a party and a chance for families, kids and friends to get together.

Tickets will be on sale from Friday 20th February, from the BFI Box Office at http://www.bfi.org.uk/llgff/ or by telephoning 0207 928 3232.

*We are Family! *

Film fun for kids, their friends and families. Both Dottie's Magic Pockets and Buddy G were created by lesbian Mums, frustrated at not seeing their families represented in mainstream children's TV. Suitable for all ages, the films share a general theme of accepting our differences.

*Dottie's Magic Pockets - Doing the Flower* USA 2007. Dir Andrea Maxwell. 23min

Welcome to the wacky world of Dottie, featuring cartoons, games, songs and a colourful cast of characters.

*Buddy G, My Two Moms and Me *USA 2007. Dir Margaux Towne-Colley. 11min

A fun animated adventure about budding scientist Buddy, his trusty computer, best pal and two Mums.

*Tomboy* Canada 2008. Dir Barb Taylor. 1 min Alex is 9 years old and getting sick and tired of being asked "are you a boy or a girl?" in this charming animation.

All are welcome to the post-screening party, My First Gay Disco.

/links


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow this sounds like heaps of funny.. if only i had a child to bring  

If you decide to do it again in a few years time we'll be there


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Hi ***** (!) - I don't have a child to bring either! I'm getting my sister to bring along my niece and nephew.  I think it will be good for them to see people like myself and my partner (and most of our friends) on the big screen.


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Sounds great - well done for organising it!

We won't be able to make it, but wondered if any of these films were available to buy?

Minty
xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Minty i found some websites for them

http://www.dottiesmagicpockets.com

http://www.buddyg.tv/home.php

warning the buddy g one has sound and im sat at work and now everyone in the office is staring at me 

/links


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oooh sounds sooooooooooooooooo lovely!  wish i wish i wish we still lived in LONDON      

ill let my sis and BIL know maybe they want to take my little nephew!


----------

